# Peanut Butter



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2003)

Where can I find Peanut Butter with no sugar in it? I'm cutting sugar completely out of me diet and all the "natural, organic" peanut butters have at least 1g of sugar in it. Is there PB w/out sugar?


----------



## Nate (Aug 5, 2003)

i wouldn't worry about the 1g of sugar if i were you.

i'm not much help.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Natural food stores.  They either have it in the fridge or they grind it for you at the counter.  If you can't get it their you can buy smuckers natural pb in your grocery store but its not as good.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 5, 2003)

Most Natural Food stores as well as larger grocery stores should carry it...just look on the ingedients to ensure it's 100% peanuts....no added sugar, oils, salt, etc.  I can't imagine major grocery retailers not carrying it...they all do where I live.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2003)

I get natural peanut butter at both Safeway and King Soopers.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2003)

So then the natural PB naturally has 1g of sugar then? I wanted something to eat before bed. Would a tablespoon of natural PB and casein protein be a good bedtime snack?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Yup thats perfect.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 5, 2003)

Sounds good


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Aug 6, 2003)

*errm*

i kno said thats a gud bedtime snack but what u gunna have it on? breads full of carbs! are u just gunaa lick it off ur hand?

you see thats what i dont get with alot of these diets....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 6, 2003)

I just eat one tablespoon of PB. That's all. It's very good that way to. Just do it before you brush your teeth!!


----------



## kanun (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Most Natural Food stores as well as larger grocery stores should carry it...just look on the ingedients to ensure it's 100% peanuts....no added sugar, oils, salt, etc.  I can't imagine major grocery retailers not carrying it...they all do where I live.


The only place I get can get real natural PB over here is a the healthfood shop, and the guy said one of the problems (from a store owner's point of view) is that it has a very short shelf-life, which is why none of the supermarkets here stock it...


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 7, 2003)

Interesting...things must be different here in Canada


----------



## Nate (Aug 7, 2003)

Alright, we've got peanut butter figured out, but what about sugarless yogurt?  I can't find that stuff anywhere.  Does it even exist?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Never heard or seen of any SF Yogurt, sorry


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2003)

Along with fresh ground peanut butter, try grinding some almond butter also! Great!


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 7, 2003)

What you're referring to is "no added sugar"...there will always be milk sugars...just look for no added sugar.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

I bet a spoonful or two wtih splenda sprinkled on top would be so yummy!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

Don't just depend on Peanut Butter.  Get Almond and Cashew butter.  Butters are great!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

well yeah, that too.  mmm I want some now, too bad I'm cutting and probablyu shouldn't have the 7-8g carbs right before bed..


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

It wont kill you.  It's only 8 grams.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

that's true....oh Don, you're going to be the death of me!  giving me these CRAZY ideas and all


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 8, 2003)

lol...I'm craving now.  But I am keeping control.


----------



## leg_press (Aug 10, 2003)

The PB that I use is bog standard stuff. 95% peanuts with a little bit of salt and sugar with a stabilizer


----------



## Freeman (Aug 10, 2003)

Fuck that salt and sugar...I use just 100% peanuts


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, I make my own peanut butter.  I use dry roasted peanuts, grind them up then use about 1 teaspoon soybeal oil which is enough for a jar about 8 oz.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 10, 2003)

LOL  sounds good but I dont have the time.  Just give me jar of Arrowhead Mills and I'm happy.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 10, 2003)

Arrowhead Mills is too pricey for me.  I just buy the Publix brand, "old fashioned peanut butter"....it's super duper good.


----------



## jessicaghi (Feb 8, 2007)

you can do natural pb yourself. Just roast some white peanuts and grind them in a blender at high speed until it becomes smooth. you can add some protein powder with it... good luck


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is 4 years old.  Why the bump?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> This thread is 4 years old.  Why the bump?





When I first joined up I did the same thing not realizing the thread was years old.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 8, 2007)

1g of sugar... 8g of carbs... who cares. Sounds like the cliché 'AMAGAWD IT'S A CARBOHYDRATE!1!!!111!'


----------



## suitechic1979 (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you have Smucker's available in your grocery strore?  I believe it is sugar frr...its what I use.









Health Tip: Stay away from diet pills like Lipozene Diet Pill, Medi Fast, Lipovox side effects, and Lipo 6 Side effects


----------



## ABCs (Feb 9, 2007)

suitechic1979 said:


> Do you have Smucker's available in your grocery strore?  I believe it is sugar frr...its what I use.



SMuckers all natural PeanutButter = heaven. Oh man, I love that stuff. Unfortunately I am on a cut and need to use it sparingly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2007)

jessicaghi said:


> you can do natural pb yourself. Just roast some white peanuts and grind them in a blender at high speed until it becomes smooth. you can add some protein powder with it... good luck



I got this figured out after 3 years  But thank you!!! I saw this thread and that it was by me and I'm thinking "When did I ask this, I know about natural PB!" 

BTW, very nice AVI


----------



## jessicaghi (Feb 9, 2007)

*4 yr old*

yeah i didnt realize lol anyway I just wanted to help


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2007)

jessicaghi said:


> yeah i didnt realize lol anyway I just wanted to help


Hey, much appreciated!! Nice to see you posting here


----------



## Dynghetti (Feb 11, 2007)

*yo*



W8lifterwanabie said:


> i kno said thats a gud bedtime snack but what u gunna have it on? breads full of carbs! are u just gunaa lick it off ur hand?
> 
> you see thats what i dont get with alot of these diets....



hilarious


----------

